# M2 Illusion by Majek Boats



## Capt. Cody B. Roesener (Nov 18, 2010)

Brand NEW shallow water boat model from Majek Boats!!!! IN STOCK today at Premier Yamaha Boating Centers in Corpus Christi, TX. Available with Yamaha or Mercury 4-Stroke power!!!!! Give us a call at 361-994-0317 or check us out online at www.premier-yamaha.com for more details!!!!!

Premier Yamaha Boating Centers
5246 Lexington Road
Corpus Christi, TX 78412
www.premier-yamaha.com

The boat pictured features the following options:
Deluxe Leaning Post with Dual Footrest
Shaw Wing Anti-Cavitation Plate
Aluminum Coastline Trailer
Tall Grab Rail
Live well with Pro-Air
Sea Star Hyd. Steering
4 Blade SS Propeller


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

How much y’all get for that boat?


----------

